# I saw somthing that Amused me today



## Cryozombie (Dec 29, 2009)

Out in the Suburbs of Chicago there is a town called Sleepy Hollow.

I was rolling thru the town, and passed a Sleepy Hollow PD Cruiser...

On the side of the Cruiser between the words "Police" and "Department" was a depiction of a Sword Wielding Headless Horseman inside a standard Police "shield" shape.

That, to me, says "Hey dont **** with the Sleepy Hollow Cops... they will chop your freaking head off and wear it!" Hehe.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 29, 2009)

In fact... here, I found a pic of their logo online... this is what was on the side of the Car...


----------



## prokarateshop (Dec 29, 2009)

I that seems to be kinda creepy.. but I guess its a play on the "legend"

but it does seem to lose the premise law enforcement.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2009)

As long as yuor name is not Ichabod Crane you should be ok


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 29, 2009)

I dunno ... seems kinda childish to me (the logo, that is).


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd be very surprised if the town hasn't been using that logo for the local gov't for quite a while given the age and popularity of the legend.  I'm sure that somewhere in the past the town council decided to bring in tourist bucks with tieing into the legend and the logo just goes along with it.  I don't have a problem with the logo.  Hell, it may even lighten folks up a bit and make things a bit better on everyone.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 29, 2009)

I think that the logo is absolutely full of win.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2009)

theletch1 said:


> I'd be very surprised if the town hasn't been using that logo for the local gov't for quite a while given the age and popularity of the legend. I'm sure that somewhere in the past the town council decided to bring in tourist bucks with tieing into the legend and the logo just goes along with it. I don't have a problem with the logo. Hell, it may even lighten folks up a bit and make things a bit better on everyone.


 
Exactly

The Legend of Sleepy Hollow" was first published in 1820 and it has been sleepy hollows claim to fame ever since and it is what the tourists ($$$) want to see.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 30, 2009)

I think it's freakin' cool...it's a lot better than many I've seen 

for example, the one from my town (a heart?...seriously?)


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 30, 2009)

I've never noticed it before, though I don't see a lot of Sleepy Hollow PD cruisers. It's definitely a play on the legend, but it's not what you'd call a tourist area these days, lol.


----------



## Hudson69 (Jan 6, 2010)

Pretty cool, we have mountains on ours but we are near the Rockies, the mountains not the baseball team.....


----------



## Carol (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 6, 2010)

Carol said:


>



Cackles at the pic... 

Oh wait ... is she playing quiddich?


----------



## Omar B (Jan 6, 2010)

Too bad that the Sleepy Hollow from the story is in Mass, not Ill.  Otherwise it would be funny, now it's just wrong and kinda sad.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 8, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Too bad that the Sleepy Hollow from the story is in Mass, not Ill. Otherwise it would be funny, now it's just wrong and kinda sad.


 
Actually I think it was NY


----------



## grydth (Jan 8, 2010)

These days, one wonders how many know anything of the backgrounds of the two patches....but to the extent that seeing the picture keeps them from disturbing the towns, it is probably a good thing.


----------



## Carol (Jan 8, 2010)

grydth said:


> These days, one wonders how many know anything of the backgrounds of the two patches....but to the extent that seeing the picture keeps them from disturbing the towns, it is probably a good thing.



I'll see your bet and raise you one. 

The fact that the Salem Police have a cartoonish witch on their patch is no accident.  The same witch is on the masthead of the Salem News.  "Witch kitsch" is good for business.  Witch statues, museums, and curiosity shops abound in Salem.

The darkest aspects to the Salem Witch Trials occurred in an unorganized (in terms of government) agrarian parcel known as Salem Village.  In Salem Village, you won't find any museums or practicing witches, and its a downright dull place to be on Halloween.  You have to make an effort at looking in to its real history, as Salem Village quietly incorporated  in the mid 1700s, and became the town of..........Danvers.

Kind of like how the Battle of Bunker Hill wasn't fought on Bunker Hill...lol


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 9, 2010)

Carol said:


> I'll see your bet and raise you one.
> 
> The fact that the Salem Police have a cartoonish witch on their patch is no accident. The same witch is on the masthead of the Salem News. "Witch kitsch" is good for business. Witch statues, museums, and curiosity shops abound in Salem.
> 
> The darkest aspects to the Salem Witch Trials occurred in an unorganized (in terms of government) agrarian parcel known as Salem Village. In Salem Village, you won't find any museums or practicing witches, and its a downright dull place to be on Halloween. You have to make an effort at looking in to its real history, as Salem Village quietly incorporated in the mid 1700s, and became the town of..........Danvers.


 
But try and get into Salem on Halloween :anic:



Carol said:


> Kind of like how the Battle of Bunker Hill wasn't fought on Bunker Hill...lol


 
Well they needed Breed's Hill for land fill so they could put the monument there now could they


----------

